# Bench Grinder & Buffing Machine Storage



## PoolShark (Aug 1, 2008)

I often use a bench grinder and a buffing machine for preparing parts for my cars but they take up so much space. It's driving me nuts. I need some ideas on easy access storage for them please!


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 1, 2008)

On a shelf?  

Add a revolving panel to your workbench, with the grinder/buffer screwd firmly down...  flip the panel backwards, your grinder and buffer appear.  flip the panel forwards, they're hidden under the workbench.  


--Bushytails


----------



## Ecam (Nov 14, 2011)

Similar idea I used was a hinged 2x8 or 10 hung from underneath the bench.  Pulled up and secured to the bench with a c-clamp was ready for use.  Swung back against the wall when not needed.


----------



## havasu (Nov 14, 2011)

Ecam said:


> Similar idea I used was a hinged 2x8 or 10 hung from underneath the bench.  Pulled up and secured to the bench with a c-clamp was read for use.  Swung back against the wall when not needed.



That's a great idea!


----------



## Ecam (Nov 15, 2011)

I like to say there is nothing new under the sun.  It's my way of saying "I don't remember where I stole it from....."


----------



## Anvil14 (Dec 30, 2011)

I've mounted my grinders(4) to a 2.5" pipe welded to the center of car rim.I actually just roll them out to the driveway to use them there. I don't like to grind in my garage as I'm afraid of some sawdust or "Dust Bunnies" catching on fire!I then built a shelf that all of them fit under.


----------



## ME87 (Jan 15, 2012)

Anvil14 said:


> I've mounted my grinders(4) to a 2.5" pipe welded to the center of car rim.I actually just roll them out to the driveway to use them there. I don't like to grind in my garage as I'm afraid of some sawdust or "Dust Bunnies" catching on fire!I then built a shelf that all of them fit under.



Grinding outside always works, but you can also build a catch box below the grinder to catch the majority of the sparks, in addition it keeps any iron off a nice concrete driveway so you don't have to deal with rust marks.


----------

